# Polish and Serbian (BCS): Happy International Women's Day!



## buha

Hello, 

How do you write the phrase* Happy International Women's Day!* in Polish and Serbian? I'm making a card and I'd like to use it for a friend. It's coming up on the 8th of March in case anyone else wants to send something 

Thank you


----------



## GoranBcn

*Serbian:* Срећан међународни дан жена! / Srećan međunarodni dan žena!


----------



## jardinero

Buna ziua buha,

In Polish "Happy International Women's Day!" = "*Wszystkiego Najlepszego z Okazji Międzynarodowego Dnia Kobiet!*"

(Lit.:"All the best on the occasion of the International Women's Day!", but that's how it's used)

However, from my experience, the "International = Międzynarodowego" part is very seldom used (very official), and the holiday is dying fast, because I think it brings back memories of the socialist/Soviet era years - it is being replaced by Feb. 14/St. Valentine's....

Hope this helps!

La revedere


----------



## buha

Thank you,

La revedere ( :


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

jardinero said:


> and the holiday is dying fast, because I think it brings back the socialist/Soviet era years - it is being replaced by Feb. 14/St. Valentine's....


This is absurd. St. Valentine's is something totally different, it addresses some totally different class of people from some totally different reasons. The international Women's Day should not and may not be replaced by some obscure lovers' day or even with the mother's day! 
I think this day must stay. In those socialist days it was believed that women had already achieved the equality to men. Well, yes, almost. But now when we are back to these early capitalist era, the differences which have appeared again are getting bigger and bigger. Look into your parliament. How many women are there? Look at the companies. How many CEOs are women? Etc.

Btw, for those who don't remember any more: the International Women's Day is tommorrow, on March 8th.


----------



## Thomas1

jardinero said:


> Hi
> 
> In Polish "Happy International Women's Day!" = "*Wszystkiego Najlepszego z Okazji Międzynarodowego Dnia Kobiet!*"
> 
> (Lit.:"All the best on the occasion of the International Women's Day!", but that's how it's used)
> 
> However, from my experience, the "International = Międzynarodowego" part is very seldom used (very official), and the holiday is dying fast, because I think it brings back the socialist/Soviet era years - it is being replaced by Feb. 14/St. Valentine's....
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> La revedere


Yep, we would definitely use:
*Wszystkiego Najlepszego z Okazji Dnia Kobiet!*
To tell the truth I've never heard anyone using Wszystkiego Najlepszego z Okazji Międzynarodowego Dnia Kobiet! in Poland.

I don't know if this is really a fact, but if it is I'm totally unhip to it, I must admit. To me these are two different holidays and I don't associate it with our previous political system. I quite like it. 

Tom

PS:welcome to the forums, jardinero.


----------



## jardinero

Hi folks,

Sure, the two holidays are not equivalent - just my observation 

I am very glad that I have found this forum - to me it is a (virtual) gold mine  - thanks to eveyone for contributing and let's keep up the good work!

And also, please allow me to extend the warmest greetings from Poznań on this sunny and unseasonably warm day in March!


----------



## Duya

Actually, the common phrase in Serbian is simple "srećan 8. mart". "Srećan Dan žena" would be fine, but "Srećan *međunarodni* dan žena" just sounds convoluted.


----------



## buha

Thank you for your help. I remember it as Women's Day too from when I lived in Romania. I didn't think they'd have it in Canada since to me too it seemed a Communist Holiday, but they do and here they call it *International *Women's Day. I agree that it's a good Holiday and I don't think of it as Socialist or Capitalist anymore  It's just another day when you can put a smile on a lot of faces. Thanks again for your help.

Cheers


----------



## ienne

Duya said:


> Actually, the common phrase in Serbian is simple "sre?an 8. mart". "Sre?an Dan žena" would be fine, but "Sre?an *me?unarodni* dan žena" just sounds convoluted.



In Croatian in Zagreb one usually hears, _ej sretan ti dan žena_.


----------

